# Headhunters for senior positions-any personal experiences?



## Damo (25 Aug 2006)

Other than Amrop and Merc Partners could anyone recommend a top headhunter for senior management positions - either a firm or an individual.

With thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

_Brendan Burgess_ maybe?


----------



## Damo (25 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

Thanks Ccovich - any not in the financial services area - more general?


----------



## JohnBoy (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

i think that some of the big accountancy/consultancy companies have depts. that specialise in this KPMG & E&Y spring to mind). also, check the appointments section in the Irish Times and see who is advertising for the senior positions.


----------



## Damo (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

Thanks JohnBoy. The accountancy firms generally cover financial appointments. 

Ideally I'm looking for general management area. A headhunter who is well connected at senior levels. 

Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*



Damo said:


> Thanks JohnBoy. The accountancy firms generally cover financial appointments.


 
No, I don't think that is necessarily the case, they are more geared to 'executive appointments'. 

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] (mentions head-hunting)
[broken link removed]


Did you get the Business Section of Friday's Irish Times?

P-E Executive Search and Selection has two ads.


----------



## Damo (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

Thanks CCOVICH, 

Take the point but I stiil think they focus more on financial positions, KPMG in particular. 

Has anyone personal experience of a good headhunter for Senior positions ie. proactive and well connected.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satanta (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

Seems to be a lot of articles relating to headhunters in Ireland from the [broken link removed]. Some of these may provide some further names to consider. 


			
				ThePost.ie said:
			
		

> The international network that most of the headhunting firms based in Ireland have is vital for filling senior positions. There is only a small pool in which to hunt within the domestic market, so the international dimension is essential.The main players here are the specialists, including Amrop International, Sanford Rose and the recruitment arms of the major accountancy firms. Each has access to an extensive international network.





General information on the field seems to be sparce enough. Your left with checking out all the recruitment sites yourself and finding the one you believe to be in the best position to provide information for your area.

[broken link removed] does contain information for people wishing to follow a career in this area of HR (most sites [that I turned up at least] relating to Headhunting ironically do seem to be trying to recruit headhunters). 
For further information they give...




> Contacts
> Irish Federation of Personnel Services, 41 Lower Baggot St, Dublin 2.
> 
> *Telephone: *(01) 678 5070
> ...


They may be able to provide you wtih more details on possible firms to use.


----------



## Damo (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*

Thanks Satanta - Useful information.

I am still looking for someone with personal experience who can recommend a good headhunter as outlined above.

Thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Headhunters for senior positions*



Damo said:


> I am still looking for someone with personal experience who can recommend a good headhunter as outlined above.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Please stop 'bumping'.

I have edited the title to make it clear you are looking for personal experiences.


----------



## lz1 (28 Aug 2006)

had some contact with Merc in the past and found them very thorough and profesional


----------



## onekeano (28 Aug 2006)

Yep - Bill Hennessy is Managing Partner there and is extremely discreet and professional.

Roy


----------



## Damo (31 Aug 2006)

Thanks for replies re Merc. 

I am really looking for experiences as stated in my origional message:
"Other than Amrop and Merc Partners could anyone recommend a top headhunter for senior management positions"

Hope someone can help!


----------



## orka (5 Sep 2006)

Paddy Collins at Torc (torc.ie) - I had a good experience with him a few years ago and he works with a lot of big Irish companies.


----------



## Damo (5 Sep 2006)

Thanks Orka - sometmes timing is everything.

I met with Paddy a Torc about a year ago. I got hr impression that executive search was only an add on to their main HR consulting business. Never heard anything back!

Other experiences welcome.


----------



## Dunners (5 Sep 2006)

There are really only a few top Executive Search firms in Ireland - names of which have already been mentioned on this board - only 3 of the big 4 Global Consulting firms have Executive Search businesses (E&Y closed theirs some years ago)> I suggest you speak with Gerard McDonough at PricewaterhouseCoopers and John McCullough at KPMG - outside of that you are looking at individual boutiques .. Tom Yeaton ... Barry Herriot etc


----------



## Damo (5 Sep 2006)

Thanks Dunners. Do you have any personal experience of the people you mentioned. Im particularly interested in "personal boutiques" you mentioned - personal experience? I've heard of both - do you know any others?


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Sep 2006)

[broken link removed]
may be of use to you. Have used them in the past and found them to be excellent.


----------



## Dunners (5 Sep 2006)

Damo,

I've had regular enough contact with these guys over the years - also have maintained links with PwC, KPMG, Merc, Amrop and Martin McEvoy of McEvoy and associates. Given that a) they are all retained consultants and b) the exceptionally confidential nature of their work, I have found it uself to stay in touch with all parties on and off. It is rare that any of the high street agencies come up with 'meaty roles' ....
I'd definitely recommend having a chat with Gerard anyway - best of luck!


----------



## Damo (6 Sep 2006)

Thanks Dunners.

Will take your advice and follow-up on these.


----------

